# Catfishing in Bay View on Sandusky bay



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all 
My 8 year old son and myself are heading up to the bay for a week of fishing for catfish. We’ve done pretty well in past years with just worms and a Carolina rig. But I’m sure there is more productive ways to fish for them. if anyone would offer any local advice it would be greatly appreciated. 
stay safe out there. thanks


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shrimp also.


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Shad Rap said:


> Shrimp also.


Thanks shad. Just uncooked from the grocery store?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Karl Crist said:


> Thanks shad. Just uncooked from the grocery store?


Yep...peeled.


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Shad Rap said:


> Yep...peeled.


Peeled. Got it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Karl Crist said:


> Peeled. Got it.


You can buy bags that are already peeled...a little expensive but it works well.


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Cool man. Thx. Definitely gonna give it a try.


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Do the catfish hang around the bay for most of the summer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Hdwrench said:


> Do the catfish hang around the bay for most of the summer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hdwrench said:


> Do the catfish hang around the bay for most of the summer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have stayed in Bayside at a small place near the bridge all different months April-September and even a couple rookie fisherman like us have always caught fish.


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Karl Crist said:


> We have stayed in Bayside at a small place near the bridge all different months April-September and even a couple rookie fisherman like us have always caught fish.


Thanks for the info, not much of a catfisherman but love the fight and sometimes nice to go after something else than walleye!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

x2 on peeled shrimp. You can make it "fun" too by adding things like garlic, vanilla, jello mix, etc...


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

1MoreKast said:


> x2 on peeled shrimp. You can make it "fun" too by adding things like garlic, vanilla, jello mix, etc...


Jello mix seriously?? Your messing with me right?


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Karl Crist said:


> Jello mix seriously?? Your messing with me right?


The jello powder mix will just add some scent and color. Strawberry seems popular

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Karl Crist said:


> Jello mix seriously?? Your messing with me right?


Haha nope!!! That is the truth! In some cases they like sweet smelling things. Met an old timer once who added strawberry jello mix to raw chicken that he'd use. Caught cats left and right. Try it...take some powder and just dust it over the shrimp. You and your son could make a few different batches the night before. The beauty of catfishing is just that, you can get creative.


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

1MoreKast said:


> Haha nope!!! That is the truth! In some cases they like sweet smelling things. Met an old timer once who added strawberry jello mix to raw chicken that he'd use. Caught cats left and right. Try it...take some powder and just dust it over the shrimp. You and your son could make a few different batches the night before. The beauty of catfishing is just that, you can get creative.[/QUOTE
> Ok. Sounds interesting we’re definitely going to try it. I’ll post our results after our trip next week. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok. Sounds interesting to us. Definitely going to give it a try. I’ll post results after our trip next week 
Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Karl Crist (Aug 6, 2019)

Fishing is a little slow. Jello shrimp fooled this one tho!!


----------

